# Adding a raw egg or oil to food



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

How often is this good to do, and what kind of oil is best? Looking for something to make my dogs coat shiny.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

An egg or two a week or adding olive oil can help. Depending on your dogs size, don't overdue the olive oil.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

You can feed as many or as few eggs as the body(or poop) will allow. And for oil, fish oils are the best...a human grade, fish oil.

What are you currently feeding your dog? As an overall proper diet will also help immensely with coat and hair quality!!


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your replys. I feed Ginny Kirkland which is supposed to be a four star. Her coat is really nice after a bath, just wanting it to be nice all the time. She is a Labradoodle...prob 25 % poodle. Some of her hair is course and long and wavy. I brush every day, but it still mats on her haunchs, so does not look very nice. I thought if it was oilier it might not mat so easily. It is not really so much mats, as just tangly. I will try both an egg and some fish oil, and see if that helps. Other parts of her have nice soft shiny hair..like her ears and tail. Thanks.


----------



## cruiser73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Raw eggs are great addition to your dog's diet. Either fish/salmon oil or virgin coconut oil are really good for strengthening their immune systems and to give a smooth, shiny coat.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening Primrose Oil is good as well, that and Royal Jelly.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if cod liver oil is an appropriate fish oil to give dogs? I have a bottle of it that I use for my tegu however he only gets like one drop per meal so I'd be glad if I can use if for my dog too as there is a lot and I doubt I'd use it all for my tegu, lol.


----------

